# Barneys Farm Laughing buddha



## shaned (Feb 7, 2011)

Alright Peeps,

After 8 weeks of veg (20-4), ive moved my 2 plants into the flowering stage (12-12). changed the bulb from cool white to warm white. big difference in colour by the way. have re-potted after 6 1/2 weeks in small pots.

have been pruning the bigger leaves through the veg stage to help light reach the branches. the big plant is 71cm and the small 58cm. starting to really stink aswell.

after reading a few threads ive decided not to use any more nutes, just volvic.

If any 1 has any advice i would appreciate it. this is my 1st grow and i only know what ive read on the net! also, id be only delighted to help any 1 out with any q's!

Peace out


----------



## Jakemass (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm thinking about trying LB for my second grow. Have you tried this before and, if so, what kind of buzz is it? I'm Thinking AK-48 and Laughing Buddha for my second try.


----------



## shaned (Feb 12, 2011)

Jakemass said:


> I'm thinking about trying LB for my second grow. Have you tried this before and, if so, what kind of buzz is it? I'm Thinking AK-48 and Laughing Buddha for my second try.


never grown before mate!! but will keep this post updated!! flowering stage should be another 11 wks so dont hold your breath.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

next time ya might wanna enclose that area better so you can make better use of your cfls... also do some lst on your plant cuzz those clfs dont penatrate foliage so well and have a short effective range in terms of distance from plant..... 

you could actually do all that now^^^ its not too late and will improve your yield alot


----------



## shaned (Feb 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> next time ya might wanna enclose that area better so you can make better use of your cfls... also do some lst on your plant cuzz those clfs dont penatrate foliage so well and have a short effective range in terms of distance from plant.....
> 
> you could actually do all that now^^^ its not too late and will improve your yield alot


Thanks. was planing on enclosing within the next week, once it really starts to smell i gota move to living room (i live in apt). what do you mean do some lst on your plant? also while im asking you this question. ive used miracle grow potting soil and perlite, do i really need flowering nutrients?

thanks again theexpress - any help is much appreciated!


----------



## shaned (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## shaned (Mar 1, 2011)

3 weeks into flower. looking very good. flueless gas fire providing heat aswell as CO2. Built grow tent last night, should have done this alot sooner!!!

humidity 50 - 60%
temp 25 degreesC day, 12 degreesC night
No nutes for last 4 weeks - dont plan on feeding again! just bottled water.


----------



## MrDank007 (Mar 1, 2011)

He is talking about training your plants shorter. There are a lot of posts on LST. 
In general, Flouros don't have much depth of light penetration. In theory, the bottom of your tall plant is unlikely to do much.
You need to keep flouros close to the tops of your plants to keep them short, bushy and from stretching the entire grow. 

This will increase your yield in quality and quantity as you are getting more out of your light. I know it seems counterinuitive, but your plant would probably have over twice the yield with that light if the plant was 1/3 the height and somewhat trained.


----------

